# Quantum Optix



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone try this nicely priced (for its line capacity) reel ? Don't need suggestions on anything else, if I could afford the ones I really wanted, I wouldn't be looking at a Quantum


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

On a recent trip to Pickens, my friend impulsively purchased one at Academy on sale for $20 I believe, either the 60 or 80 model. He's used it twice and says he really likes it, casts & retrieves smooth in the surf. Could've been more but I think he put 300yds of 65lb braid, which cost more than the reel. He abuses his gear so "cheap" that he can replace over time is perfect for him.

One of my favorite inshore setups has a Quantum Optix rod (shimano reel tho). I had to replace the tip once but that was due to my own carelessness.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I have several that I use for stripers, they work well, smooth drag, just will corrode quick in the salt.
I brought 1 down last year and used it for Bull Reds, washed it after every use and the chrome around the line roller corroded bad.
But for the money, use it a couple of years and buy another


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Perfect, thank you both very much. Good info before I spool it with line that costs as much as the reel


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

BamaMike said:


> Perfect, thank you both very much. Good info before I spool it with line that costs as much as the reel


Quit buying that high dollar braid and start buying the Japanese Braid off EBAY
Works just as well and I got 1100 yards for like 26 bucks


----------

